# تصميم فيلا هوردى كامل ( الملاحظات و الاعمدة و الاسقف )



## مهندسة مكافحة (12 مارس 2009)

ارجو ان تستفيدوا منها - غير منقولة - وهذا للعلم 
لا اله الا انت سبحانك انى كنت من الظالمين


----------



## anass81 (12 مارس 2009)

مهندسة مكافحة قال:


> ارجو ان تستفيدوا منها - غير منقولة - وهذا للعلم
> لا اله الا انت سبحانك انى كنت من الظالمين



بارك الله فيكِ وزادكِ علما ونفعكِ ونفع بكِ


----------



## فادي مكارم (12 مارس 2009)

مهندسة مكافحة قال:


> ارجو ان تستفيدوا منها - غير منقولة - وهذا للعلم
> لا اله الا انت سبحانك انى كنت من الظالمين


 
شكرا جزيلا لك دائما ملفاتك فعالة و مفيدة و خصوصا في نظام الهوردي السلاب و غيرها.


----------



## محمد كمال عبدالله (12 مارس 2009)

الموضوع جميل جدا وياريت المزيد ونشكركم على حسن تعاونكم


----------



## م.طاهر (12 مارس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا لك اختي الكريمه


----------



## عبدالعزيز نادى (12 مارس 2009)

مشكور جدا وبارك الله فيكى


----------



## المهندس أبو هادي (12 مارس 2009)

الاخ الكريم لابد من تقديم الشكر لك على ماقدمت


----------



## سنا الإسلام (12 مارس 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا وجارى التحميل


----------



## م محسن (12 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وبااارك فيك


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (12 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## إسلام علي (12 مارس 2009)

*السلام عليكم 
جزاكي الله خيرا 
*​


----------



## SALAR2005 (12 مارس 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## عبدالله المنصوري (12 مارس 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## mf8488 (12 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا الملف كتير مهم (جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك)


----------



## سارية عثمان (12 مارس 2009)

باركـــــــ الله فيــــــــك.


----------



## hitman1988 (12 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير و جعلك دائما في خدمة المسلمين


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (12 مارس 2009)

مشكوره ومنصوره(علي كفاحك)


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (12 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير يا بشمهندسه


----------



## ahmd hussien (12 مارس 2009)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم بارك الله فيكم


----------



## odwan (12 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيكي وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك ونفع به
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## abdullah1341 (12 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## ايمن الجريدى (12 مارس 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااا


----------



## mostafa68e (13 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم على المجهود الرائع


----------



## فاطمه حمزه (13 مارس 2009)

شكرا جزيلاجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## majdiotoom (13 مارس 2009)

مشكور جدااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## الاساس (15 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيكي وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## almomani (15 مارس 2009)

شكرا على المجهود منتظرين المزيد


----------



## م.ليما (15 مارس 2009)

شكرا اختي المهندسه وننتظر المزيد ان شاء الله وجاري التحميل


----------



## محمود ابو داني (15 مارس 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووررررررررررررة


----------



## محمد غريب الصغير (15 مارس 2009)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## محمود جادو (15 مارس 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررة


----------



## احمد كوردي اربيل (15 مارس 2009)

thank you very much
God will bless you


----------



## ياسر لاشين (16 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير وجارى التحميل


----------



## النعيم خالد (16 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير وزادك من فضله


----------



## bokhity (16 مارس 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اشكرك اختي الكريمه انتي فعلا مثال للمراءه المهندسه المكافحه المسلمله وليس لكي منا غير الدعاء اما اجرك فمن الله اغتمنى منكي المزيد وبصراحه انا مندهش منك 
وشكرا


----------



## gihahassan (17 مارس 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا على المجهود الجبار


----------



## karimco (19 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا ووفقك


----------



## م/عبدالله (24 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خير وبارك فيك


----------



## كريم ابو حسن (24 مارس 2009)

مشكور على جهدك ولكن الملف غير موجود


----------



## anass81 (24 مارس 2009)

كريم ابو حسن قال:


> مشكور على جهدك ولكن الملف غير موجود


 
اخي كريم

الملف موجود بالمرفقات


----------



## b_nouri (24 مارس 2009)

*السلام عليكم 
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم*​


----------



## ابراهيم بن سرور (28 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك اختى الكريمة , مشاركاتك دائما رائعة


----------



## كوردستان (28 مارس 2009)

*شكرا جزيلا لك اختي الكريمه*​


----------



## a_shok_ry (21 يوليو 2009)

علي فكرة الملف مش بيتحمل وربنا زهقت عندي سقف وعايز احله هوردي ادور فين تاني ماشي يا باشمهندسة ابقي ارفعيه تاني بقي وبسرعة اوكي


----------



## fihonil (21 يوليو 2009)

الله يبارك لك على المنفعة


----------



## mamdooo2008 (21 يوليو 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## wsaam122 (21 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله لك...................


----------



## SALAR2005 (21 يوليو 2009)

thank for god thank for god


----------



## أبو مصطفي @ (21 يوليو 2009)

شكرا لك أخي الكريم وجزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## سليم اللئيم (21 يوليو 2009)

مشكورررررررررررر جدا جدا


----------



## سليم اللئيم (21 يوليو 2009)

بس يا ريتك حافظهم ب اتوكاد 2004
لانه المشكلة انوا انا عندي 2004 و الملفات شكلهم محفوظات ب اتوكاد 2007

مع الف شكر


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (21 يوليو 2009)

جزاكي الله كل خير ياهندسة
......................


----------



## eng.emadhakeem (21 يوليو 2009)

شكرا لك وجزاك الله خير


----------



## شرف الديلمي (22 يوليو 2009)

مشكورة اختي الكريمة 
انا كنت ابحث عن هذا من زمان 
شكرا


----------



## gharib belal (23 يوليو 2009)

*جزاك الله خير على الموضوع المميز*


----------



## ود جامعة كردفان (24 يوليو 2009)

اعنك الله اخي الكريم لما فيه فائده لنا ولكل الاخوة في الوطن العربي . وتقبل شكري


----------



## أشرف المهدي (24 يوليو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا ونتمني المزيد من تجاربكم وخبراتكم الواعدة وعلمكم الغزير


----------



## المهندس الطمو (28 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع جميل وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## abu Habib (30 نوفمبر 2009)

pls send file in pdf format


----------



## خالد هاشم سليمان (30 نوفمبر 2009)

اول مشاركة ..................

كتيب عن اساسيات الخرسانة

الرابط:
http://www.zshare.net/download/692074341fd9955a/


----------



## khaled_sh2007 (30 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا يا باشمهندسة على مشاركتك و لكن لى شوية ملاحظات
المشروع علشان يبقى كامل و يمكن الاستفادة منة لابد من وجود المعمارى علشان نشوف انتى وزعتى الاعمدة صح
و الاسقف محلولة صح ... و تصور هل استخدام السقف الهوردى كان مفيد للمعمارى ...الخ
- تانى حاجة انا مش فاهم المفروض المشروع النهائى عبارة عن لوحات بها برواز و خرطوشة
و كل لوحة بها ملاحظاتها و تفاصيلها ...الخ
لكن كلة على بعض كدة ...دة الحقيقة مش شغل مهندسين محترفين 
مع تحياتى


----------



## abdo727 (30 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## abdo727 (30 نوفمبر 2009)

لى ملحوظة على نوعية الطابوق المستخدم على هو غير مائل


----------



## abu Habib (30 نوفمبر 2009)

files with rar ext. dosnot works


----------



## magdyadam (9 مايو 2010)

الله يبارك في امثالك ويجعل ذلك في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (9 مايو 2010)

جزيتم الجنة ومشكورة أختنا الكريمة 
ودمتم في طاعة الله


----------



## elhasy (9 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيكم و متشكرين جاري التحميل


----------



## الشيخى2 (9 مايو 2010)

*شكراً جزيلا لك أختي و يعطيك ألف عافية.*​


----------



## majdiotoom (9 مايو 2010)

جزاكي الله خيرا


----------



## nawalid6 (9 مايو 2010)

شكرا وتم التحميل ولكن لي سؤال ارجو الاجابة عليه لماذا استخدام two way holloblock
رغم المسافات الصغيرة 
مع الشكر


----------



## m66666677 (9 مايو 2010)

thanks a lot


----------



## ST.ENG (21 يناير 2011)

thanks


----------



## eng_sabba7 (22 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## eng_m7mdgmal (22 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
بعد مراجعه الملف سريعا هناك بعض الملاحظات التي أحب أن أنوه عنها 
خصوصا في سقف الدور الاول 
كمره b5 , b6 قطاعها 20*60 والتسليح السفلي (14 سيخ قطر 14 ) اجمالي عدل + مكسح 
كيف سيتم رص هذا العدد في عرض 20 سم فقط ؟
الاولي كان زياده العمق للكمره واستبدال حديد التسليح باقطار تتناسب مع عرض الكمره 
2- الكمره الهوردي نموذج hb4 التي يصل بحرها الي 6.15 متر ومحمله من اتجاه واحد فقط كما يوجد عليها حمل مركز من الكمره hb 3 " ,والتي يصل بحرها الي 4. متر محمله من اتجاهين 
هل هيأمنه لتتحمل العزوم الاتيه عليها ؟
وهل هي امنه من ناحيه سهم الترخيم ؟
وقطاعها 70*30 وتسليحها 28 سيخ قطر 18 مم يعني بنسبه تسليح 
3.38 % وهي نسبه كبيره جدا في الكمره الهوردي 
كما عدد 28 سيخ بهذا القطر كيف يتم رصهم في عرض 70 سم 
؟ 
وشكرا


----------



## مهندس تحسونة (22 يناير 2011)

اختى الكريمة بارك الله فيكى لهزا العمل 


وارجو الا تاخزى الكلام على انة نقد هدام لكن الاخوة المهندسين بيتكلمو فى الصالح العام لكى ولنا ايضا انتى عملك جميل لكن هناك بعض الملاحظات مثل ما زكر اخى الكريم محمد جمال ايضا ما الداعى لاستخدام 2way hordy slab 
وشكرا لكى مرة اخرى


----------



## بن دحمان (22 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## engero (22 يناير 2011)

والله جارى التحميل وارجو ان يجازيك الله خير


----------



## سليمان السهو (22 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## msh_soul (23 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## elkheder (23 يناير 2011)

لكى جزيل الشكر والعرفان


----------



## ارض القدس (23 يناير 2011)

تسلمين ياورده على الموضوع المفيد


----------



## Sara Klose (23 يناير 2011)

*بارك الله فيكِي اختي وجزاكِي الف خير ...*


----------



## mohammedkhairy (23 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك ............. جارى التحميل


----------



## ebrhim ali (14 يونيو 2011)

الف شكر لك


----------



## eng_ahmed2003 (14 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## benshamlan (14 يونيو 2011)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررر جزاك الله خيرا اخي ^_^


----------



## M17 (14 يونيو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## karimco (15 يونيو 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووور جدا


----------



## تامر شهير (15 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا وبااارك فيك


----------



## المهندسة65 (15 يونيو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## karimco (25 يونيو 2011)

مشكووووووووووووورجدا


----------



## boushy (25 يونيو 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا وبااارك فيك*


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (8 مارس 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## المجيك65 (8 مارس 2012)

عسى الله ان يجزيك خيرا وينفع بك الامه والمؤمنين


----------



## انور الاستشاري (8 مارس 2012)

شكرا لك :: وفقك الله


----------



## محمد عادل على مصر (8 مارس 2012)

الف شكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر


----------



## mokh (8 مارس 2012)

شكرا لك


----------



## marwan86 (4 أكتوبر 2012)

Thank u


----------



## م.محمد بستوني (4 أكتوبر 2012)

الله يبارك فيك
جزاك الله خيرا"


----------



## الجيار 2020 (4 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## abdmaw (5 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكور


----------



## ابراهيم2111 (5 أكتوبر 2012)

الشكر لك


----------



## هانى حميده (5 أكتوبر 2012)

*بارك الله فيك​

*​​


----------



## Eg-star (7 أكتوبر 2012)

مهندسة مكافحة قال:


> ارجو ان تستفيدوا منها - غير منقولة - وهذا للعلم
> لا اله الا انت سبحانك انى كنت من الظالمين


جزاك الله كل خير والله كنت في حوجة لمعرفة تصميم الهوردي ربنا يحقق لك كل طموحاتك


----------



## عاشق الساحل (20 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيك ووفقك لما يحبه ورضاه


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (4 فبراير 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (29 مارس 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## mat_10001000 (5 فبراير 2014)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## وسام الفارس (5 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكى​


----------



## Do It (5 فبراير 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا​


----------



## محمدجابرمحمد (5 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خير يا هندسه


----------



## تنوب قنوى (5 فبراير 2014)

Thanks to you


----------



## M17 (5 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمداحمد5 (5 فبراير 2014)

شكرا جزيلا لك اختي الكريمه


----------



## MGAMAL816 (5 فبراير 2014)

شكرا"


----------



## saleh111 (5 فبراير 2014)

thank you


----------



## amr_2005 (5 فبراير 2014)

لا اله الا انت سبحانك انى كنت من الظالمين


----------



## spook2013 (5 فبراير 2014)

شكرا جزيلا لك دائما ملفاتك فعالة و مفيدة و خصوصا في نظام الهوردي السلاب و غيرها.


----------



## سالم الطياش (5 فبراير 2014)

مشكور جدا جدا عالمجهود الطيب


----------



## ود الاسلامية (5 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## kalosh (5 فبراير 2014)

شكرا جزيلا لك اختي الكريمه


----------



## enghamada (5 فبراير 2014)

good


----------



## خالد عبد الحكيم (5 فبراير 2014)

thanks well done


----------



## engyassien (5 فبراير 2014)

الف شكر


----------



## hmaida2008 (5 فبراير 2014)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## النيوبرين (5 فبراير 2014)

الله ينور عليك


----------



## فريد عوني (5 فبراير 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## midocizar (5 فبراير 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا ...


----------



## حمدي شققي (5 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير​


----------



## mdeekcoco1 (5 فبراير 2014)

مشكور وجاري التحميل


----------



## فرحوته (5 فبراير 2014)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووورة


----------



## Basim Bani (5 فبراير 2014)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## 3pecial (5 فبراير 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا وجارى التحميل


----------



## TAREK_HEKAL (5 فبراير 2014)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## واحمدصلاح (5 فبراير 2014)

شكرا


----------



## أبو الجنادين (5 فبراير 2014)

مشكورين بارك الله فيكم


----------



## صالح سالم أحميدة (5 فبراير 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتهجزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## احمد_سلوم (5 فبراير 2014)

الف شكر يا هندسة​


----------



## taher.medany (5 فبراير 2014)

لا اله الا انت سبحانك انى كنت من الظالمين


----------



## محمد 145 (5 فبراير 2014)

شكرا جزيلا لك ​


----------



## وجية سمير (5 فبراير 2014)

الف شكر على المجهود الرائع


----------



## pesso1234 (5 فبراير 2014)

good


----------



## akouti_angham (5 فبراير 2014)

thanks


----------



## botek_2010 (5 فبراير 2014)

جميللللللللللللل


----------



## Ahmed1kamel (5 فبراير 2014)

شكرا


----------



## ابن الخيام (5 فبراير 2014)

بارك الله فيك و زاد علمك


----------



## اب العالم (5 فبراير 2014)

مشكور جدا


----------



## Eng / A.E (5 فبراير 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## تامر البدوي (6 فبراير 2014)

gggggggggggggggg


----------



## محمد ش عبد القادر (6 فبراير 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## layth77 (6 فبراير 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## descovery_2000 (6 فبراير 2014)

وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مهدي الساير (6 فبراير 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mado atef (6 فبراير 2014)

شكرا جزيلا لك دائما ملفاتك فعالة و مفيدة و خصوصا في نظام الهوردي السلاب و غيرها.​


----------



## مصطفى أبو أنس (6 فبراير 2014)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## youssefayay (6 فبراير 2014)

شكرا جزيلا لك اختي الكريمه


----------



## محمد السيد شعبان (6 فبراير 2014)

111


----------



## hero12 (6 فبراير 2014)

k
o


----------



## sammmmy (6 فبراير 2014)

شكرا


----------



## emosea2006 (6 فبراير 2014)

شكررررررررررررررررا


----------



## oc1045 (6 فبراير 2014)

zxsdcfvgbhnjmk,l.;


----------



## المهندس البديري (6 فبراير 2014)

God bless you


----------



## ahmedelgindy (6 فبراير 2014)

gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooood


----------



## marale (6 فبراير 2014)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## alaa830 (6 فبراير 2014)

شكرا


----------



## alaa830 (6 فبراير 2014)

الله يبارك فيك


----------



## ragaavip (6 فبراير 2014)

مشكووور


----------

